# where can i get a shifter boot for my 97 altima



## redkool-aid (Nov 21, 2004)

Can someone let me know where I can get a shifter boot for my 97 altima? Thanks


----------



## big_aluminum_wing (Nov 12, 2004)

There are a bunch of places... go to the Nissan dealer near you if you want to pay too much, otherwise hit Google and a whole bunch of parts places will pop up on the search. If that's not your thing, then get yourself down to a parts store and order one. There are a whole bunch of types and colors - take your pick.


----------



## big_aluminum_wing (Nov 12, 2004)

big_aluminum_wing said:


> There are a bunch of places... go to the Nissan dealer near you if you want to pay too much, otherwise hit Google and a whole bunch of parts places will pop up on the search. If that's not your thing, then get yourself down to a parts store and order one. There are a whole bunch of types and colors - take your pick.


This is just one of many places that popped up:
http://www.**************.com/products.php?id=Ni93Altima&make=Nissan&mcat=Interior&scat=Shift Boots


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

from a dealer they run about $35, but they also come with the trim around it


----------

